# Sportsmen Saying Thanks Event at BAMC



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

*Some 2cooler will be assisting at this event as they have the last two years. The outdoor "family" is truely an amazing thing!*

Recovering injured soldiers being treated to a special "Thank You" get together.

On June 7, 2007 an estimated 300 injured soldiers (and their families) now recovering from their injuries suffered in Afghanistan and Iraq will be treated to a Texas sized outdoor cookout. The event will be held at Brooke Army Medical Center on the grounds of the Soldier and Family Assistance Center located on Fort Sam Houston, San Antonio, Texas. 
"Sportsmen Saying Thanks" is what we call it", said Keith Warren, host of two nationally syndicated outdoor television programs airing on The Outdoor Channel. Warren and members of his Internet Forum have volunteered their time and energy to sponsor this event. "Many of our forum members are either active or retired military, and virtually all of our members feel obligated to do something special for these soldiers." This will be the third event of its' kind that Warren and his forum members have provided for our soldiers. 

The previous two events were unbelievable successes due to the generosity of so many people. The look on these soldiers' faces is enough to motivate anyone to get involved and say thank you for their service. "I had the chance to visit with soldiers of all ranks, Generals included, and this is the least we can do to let them know that their service will never be forgotten," said Warren. 

This year's event promises to be even better than the last two. Corporate sponsors are once again stepping forward to provide everything necessary to insure the success of this event, doing so with no expectations other than to provide a good time for all those attending. 

Keith's Internet Forum volunteers will again be on hand to do all that is necessary insuring these heroes have the best evening they can possibly have. Entertainment, food, relaxation and an opportunity for them to realize just how much they are appreciated; that's what this event is all about.

If you would like more information about "Sportsman Saying Thanks" you can contact George McEntyre by email at: [email protected] . Additional information can also be found on Keith's website www.keithwarren.net.


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

I'll be one of the 2Coolers heading over for that. 3rd year running. Folks this one awesome event. To have these severely wounded and burned soldiers telling us "Thank You" for doing this for them ..... man I can't describe the feeling it gives you. Someone who has laid it all on the line, given everything but his life telling me thanks for serving food and talking with them...Geez....I don't think I'd be able to ever do enough for them to make up for what they have done for us. Very special get together. Can't wait. 

George...how are we setting on volunteers anyhow?


----------



## baldhunter (Oct 8, 2004)

I plan on being there too for third time.It is truely a blessing to say"THANKS"and to show a little appreciation to the Soldiers and their families who gave so much for us.You really leave with a good feeling deep down in your heart,that's for sure.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Borderbandit said:


> I'll be one of the 2Coolers heading over for that. 3rd year running. Folks this one awesome event. To have these severely wounded and burned soldiers telling us "Thank You" for doing this for them ..... man I can't describe the feeling it gives you. Someone who has laid it all on the line, given everything but his life telling me thanks for serving food and talking with them...Geez....I don't think I'd be able to ever do enough for them to make up for what they have done for us. Very special get together. Can't wait.
> 
> George...how are we setting on volunteers anyhow?


We have stopped accepting volunteers, but there are other ways people can help.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Here's one of the articles from the event:

*Injured military thanked
*By Mark Koopmans
The Herald-Zeitung Published June 9, 2007
SAN ANTONIO - The smell of barbecued meat permeated a shaded thicket of trees as 50 area outdoorsmen and women searched for drinks and plates instead of deer and turkeys during a party for combat-wounded veterans at the Brooke Army Medical Center in San Antonio Thursday.

About 250 recovering servicemen, women and their family members were helped by hunters-turned-servers during the third annual "Sportsmen Saying Thanks," which is a project led by New Braunfels resident, Keith Warren.

Warren, a native Texan, has worked in the outdoors industry for more than 25 years. He is the host and executive producer of "Fishing & Outdoor Adventures" and "Hunting & Outdoor Adventures."

The wounded veterans also enjoyed the help and attention from dozens of other volunteers who helped prepare and serve the barbecue dinner of brisket, sausage, pork, beans and salad.

Entertainment during the five-hour event was provided by country artist Roland Whitt, before guest stars Louise and Irlene Mandrell of the Mandrell Sisters chatted and signed autographs.

"It's so sad that actors portraying you get the red carpet treatment,' Irlene Mandrell said to a loud round of applause. "You guys deserve a gold carpet everytime you come through the airports."

Mike and Terry Boardman, members of Warren's online forum, drove from the Houston area to volunteer for the event.

"With everything that's going on, it's the littlest things like a handshake that can make all the difference," said Mike Boardman who recently retired after 22 years in the Army. "I remember coming back from my first tour in Iraq. A stranger walked up to a buddy and I during lunch at an airport. He shook our hands, picked the check up off the table and said our meal was on him. Now, I'm doing the same. It was important for us to show these guys we care."

In 2005, knowing that many military personnel are outdoorsmen and women, Warren donated hundreds of old VHS tapes and hunting and fishing magazines to BAMC. The experience was a sobering one, he told the crowd that included nearly a dozen men with amputated limbs and a young woman who was only one of many still recovering from severe burn injuries.

"I want to give special thanks to the troops here who helped give us this wonderful country we have," Warren said. "Dropping off the videos, we were told we didn't have to do what we did, but you didn't have to do what you did - but you did.

"Your sacrifice, your commitment and your courage are second to none and as far as I am concerned," he said. "You are the greatest heroes and role models our country has to offer."

Clint Bronson of New Braunfels remembers what his grandfather told him about coming back from a war in the old days.

"He said there wasn't anything like the kind of thank-you events like this," said Bronson, who along with his wife, Ronel, owns the Bad Boy Buggy dealership in Comal County. "We brought our 8-year-old son, Tristen, to make him aware of the sacrifices of others."

Like many other children, Tristen enjoys the special holidays throughout the year, however, he may not understand their meaning yet, his mother said.

"Memorial Day, Veterans Day and the Fourth of July are the 'normal' chances to give back and remember," Clint Bronson said. "This was another way we could show our appreciation. That's why I told Tristen not to be afraid. Just look the soldiers in their eyes - even though you might feel uncomfortable - and simply say thank you."

Lt. Col. Fred Harmon of Amarillo was injured in Afghanistan, said "It's great to see the community supporting us like this." Currently an outpatient at BAMC, Harmon is awaiting permission to leave the medical center to possibly rejoin his unit.

"Events like this are always a major production," he said. "For the troops staying at BAMC, which is its own little compound, well, things like this - it was something I know many of us were very much looking forward to."

Mark Koopmans can be reached at mkoopmans(at)herald-zeitung.com


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Two of the Mandrell sister's showed up to sign autographs and talk with the troops.


----------

